# Belgian drop trap need info



## Macker97 (Apr 9, 2013)

If you have a Belgian drop trap how do your birds not get back out?


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Since nobody has answered yet I will do my best. The bird can not get back out because of the angle of the trap and the dowels spaced to where the birds wings must be tucked in. However I have one bird who has conquered it and will leave even if the trap is in.


----------



## Macker97 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you very kind for sharing your information about it


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Macker97 said:


> If you have a Belgian drop trap how do your birds not get back out?


Hi Macker97,

Ssyybfamloft is right the trap is an open hole but it is the angle that makes it so most birds wont even try to go back out. I have one hen however who when its time for feeding and I'm late will be waiting by my back door. Then when she see's me she will fly back and forth to the landing board several times then drop in as I'm going in with the feed. At first it really irritated me, but now it has become a game of sorts with her. I've never observed any of the other birds escaping out for any reason except her. The open hole seems to make the birds trap faster than any bob style opening I've ever used. They don't hesitate at all they just run for the opening and drop in.


----------



## Macker97 (Apr 9, 2013)

Could you make a homemade one or do you need to order one?


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

You can totally do it your self. Try to google it and you will see a bunch of pictures that you can get the idea.


----------



## Macker97 (Apr 9, 2013)

Going to try it out an see hat happens, thanks


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Jedds Pigeon Supply,out of California,sell them for $90 to $120...I bought 2,and love them...Birds trap FAST with these units...The only thing you have to worry about is,you have to have a secure window,so once the birds are all in,you can close/lock the window,so no animals can enter,especially at night...Other then that,they are great...Almost everyone in Europe etc,use them....Alamo


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Macker97 said:


> Could you make a homemade one or do you need to order one?


I made the one I use in my loft and I made the one in my brothers loft as well. estimated cost for both was less than 20.00. I wouldnt go back to using any other type of trap.


----------



## Macker97 (Apr 9, 2013)

lawman, what angle and width did you make yours ?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I put mine at a 45 degree angle, One bird can get out but none of the others seem to try.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Alamo said:


> Jedds Pigeon Supply,out of California,sell them for $90 to $120...I bought 2,and love them...Birds trap FAST with these units...The only thing you have to worry about is,you have to have a secure window,so once the birds are all in,you can close/lock the window,so no animals can enter,especially at night...Other then that,they are great...Almost everyone in Europe etc,use them....Alamo


im going to buy one .. didn't know it was that cheap
got any picture?


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Macker97 said:


> lawman, what angle and width did you make yours ?


Its a double stall 6 inches wide for each. the angle of decent is 45 degrees and I put a hinged door on the bottom instead of on the front so I can close it up at night. The width also works out almost perfect for the unikon clocking system.

Anybody that likes building things and working with wood can make it pretty easily. No sense in paying for one and then having to have it shipped to you I say.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Here`s a picture of my traps....Left side YB`s...Right side OB`s...









I made a flight cage extension,because I do not have a avairy for ALL the YB`s to hang outside...


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Alamo said:


> Here`s a picture of my traps....Left side YB`s...Right side OB`s...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so did it come with a clear cover? 
im going to get one ..thanks for the picture


----------



## Macker97 (Apr 9, 2013)

You guys are great help thanks!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

They did not come with plexi glass...I have a fixit store here that sells plexi glass real cheap...I bought a sheet,and cut two peices for the traps...I did put 1/4 inch wire on the side of the YB Sputnik,and the front...Just in case of a hawk attack,while the Yb`s are sleeping out there...The hawk claws couldn`t get through and grab a pigeon...Never has happened,but why take a chance...If you have plexiglass all around,you don`t have to worry....I just like the sides OPEN to get more air,in and around the loft....Hope this helps you out...Alamo


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

I know this is a year old thread, but could anyone please post the dimension on the spacing between the dowels? Id like to DIY one.

Thank you!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Without measuring for you,I would say 2 1/2 inches between dowels....Birds can`t get out...But be aware a *small* rodent/snake/cat can get in.....Alamo

This is for a Sputnik "sides"....Not for where they drop down to get in....4 1/2 to 5 inch for drop barbs....AND larger animals can get in from these....Alamo


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I have barbs on my trap, but still I have a door in front after all birds trap in. Try putting a door over the Belgium trap so nothing can get in... I have barbs so I really don't know the spacing, Try looking in YouTube get some good information there sometimes.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

The drop trap is the way to go. as mentioned, they feel real comfortable going though them. I am going to set them up again in my loft, used Bobs this time, I had them and used them. Lol I took the easy route not the best....


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/new-loft-suggestions-pleeeeez-66067-2.html

This page has some info. Also do a search on belgian drop trap in the search. There are a few links. I think I made my dowels 4" on center. I would make them 4 inches between. Seems like they are a bit close.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/belgian-drop-trap-66395.html?highlight=belgian+drop+trap


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I built mine where you can slide a board in to close off the trap. There are a few youtube videos. I found plans at one time, but can't seem to find them.


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

if you put the dowels at 2.5 inches the birds cant go through them to get in -- I went 4 and one quarter inches between them and it works perfect. There are size dimensions in one of the earlier posts that I used and again my birds took to it in about the first hour it was up. 
I kicked em out to fly and when they came home it was up - they hesitated for a sec and then fell right in no worries. This is what it looks like closed inside

This is what it would look like inside in the open position.. I use magnets to keep it in the up or closed position.


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

A drop trap is not designed to keep critters out it's designed to keep birds in. You should add another type door to secure the opening when it's not in use.
This is how I did it...no critters can get past this...


Now when it's open I'm usually close by, but this is always closed unless the birds are flying and I'm around close by. You can see the trap is in the open or down position.

IN both pics the trap is in the open position so the birds can come and go.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Heeler that trap looks nice like the way that trap setup looks, my birds been using barbs for the longest you think that if I switched to a drop trap with and open and close door they would get the idea fast or I would have to use the setteling cage and show them all over again?


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Ya know, I bet they will hesitate at first but it's so easy to just fall through that I don't think they would mind at all. I found that my young wouldn't push on the bobs and it made em kinda feel stuck outside. They did get it after a while and since I want to race next YB season I thought I would try a Belgium and it seems to work just fine. Now then...even with the bob style trap you can't leave it open to the world, you still have to cover it with some type of door in my opinion.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

the dowels in mine are 4 inches and even the largest birds have no issues getting through. i have also never had one get out. i can see if they were much wider how the smart hens would be able to get a wing through it and a toe on the board and get out.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

The only problem with the drop trap,and a Sputnik trap is,animals will get in easy,when after your early birds arrive,and you have to go someplace,or the club with your clock....How do your late birds get in ?? If you close the trap,and the late birds sit out waiting for you to open up,the hawks are looking for dinner,or the local cat that knows your loft has pigeons,comes around....It`s a double edge sword....I love my Sputniks,but you do have to be very careful about cats/hawks etc of any kind....Alamo

PS:This year for the 1st time,a **** got in and killed 2 baby German Owls,and one of my homer YB`s....UGH !!!!!
I caught the **** the next morning,and took him 15 miles away and released it....


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Alamo, I think that is a problem with any style trap really, I dont have an answer as to a cure all so I guess it comes down to luck of the draw....ya know?? I dont want them sitting there to become hawk bait either so I will leave the trap open and cross my fingers that they will get in and be safe till I can get home and secure the opening. Hopefully It will take a while for the BOP's to figger it out and maybe by the time they do it will be time to migrate back north.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

This the set up always prefer to use since sometimes I leave them out while I do whatever. the Trap is inside on the left. they go in the cage without hesitating,
and can go around the corner under the eave if they feel threatened.
It does not designed to protect from other Predators, but in all these years no hawk has entered this set up. All though they sit on it very often.
This version was put up this year. So even with the Trap closed they have some protection. I do believe it would take one hell of a Cat to get in it.


----------

